# Prayer request



## jsimages (Nov 11, 2011)

hello my fellow gon family members. im asking that you say a prayer for me during this trying time in my life. i just lost my job yesterday and could really use the support from you all. i believe god closes one door to open another. thanks for the prayers and god bless you all and thanks to all the veterans for all you have done and gave for our freedom.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 11, 2011)

You got it !!!!  Praying for you and the owner looking to hire you.....................................


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 12, 2011)

Praying for you here.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 12, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well. Hope you find your dream job!


----------



## MTMiller (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.  You are right that God closes one door to open another.  What kind of work do you do or are you interested in doing?


----------



## jsimages (Nov 13, 2011)

i have done athletic field mainatnce for the past 5yrs. have experience in the landscape industry and as well as route sales and production. im looking for anything now to pay the bills so we dont loss everything we have worked for our lifes. thanks everyone for the prayers and keep them coming please


----------



## golffreak (Nov 15, 2011)

Done. Prayer and faith in the Lord will pull you through.


----------



## cjbullet (Nov 16, 2011)

Prayers sent. Brother just let me know if there is anything i can do to help out.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 16, 2011)

sent.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 20, 2011)

praying for ya!


----------



## jsimages (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks everyone for the prayers and please keep them coming as the job search is hard and trying. its great knowing that theres others supporting us during this time.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 23, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 24, 2011)

Prayers added.


----------

